# Predict the record for November



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Predict the record for our Phoenix Suns. (anyone can predict the record)

*WINNER GETS 1,000,000 POINTS*


*Phoenix Suns 06-07 Team Schedule (* by back-to-backs)*

**Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers
*Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns
*Utah Jazz @ Phoenix Suns
*Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Clippers
*Phoenix Suns @ San Antonio Spurs
*Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns
Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns
*Philadelphia 76ers @ Phoenix Suns
*Phoenix Suns @ Utah Jazz
Phoenix Suns @ Golden State Warriors
New Orleans Hornets @ Phoenix Suns
New Jersey Nets @ Phoenix Suns
Phoenix Suns @ Portland Trailblazers
Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*


My prediction, 11-3
Pretty good. But alot of back-to-backs.....

Get your predictions in before the tip on opening night.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol, like 1 milllion is a lot anymore XD lol I just kinda find it funny.

I don't know how to donate, please tell me how, I'd like to help you increase the prize. PM me how. :angel:


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

10-4 <<< The schedule seems light but I'm counting the mavs and spurs game against them (not saying they won't win but they're the most likely losses), and I'm throw in two wildcards.

It was either 12-2, 11-3, ot 10-4, 

I'll give them the worst possible record

I believe they were 8-5 last year, and that was with them just geting accustomed to not having Stoudemire, and almost an entirely different roster than the previous year.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Lol, like 1 milllion is a lot anymore XD lol I just kinda find it funny.
> 
> I don't know how to donate, please tell me how, I'd like to help you increase the prize. PM me how. :angel:


For beginners, that's alot of points.

It's mostly just for fun.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers - Win
*Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns - Loss 
*Utah Jazz @ Phoenix Suns - Win
*Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Clippers - Win
*Phoenix Suns @ San Antonio Spurs - Win
*Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns - Loss
Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns - Win
*Philadelphia 76ers @ Phoenix Suns - Win
*Phoenix Suns @ Utah Jazz - Win
Phoenix Suns @ Golden State Warriors - Win
New Orleans Hornets @ Phoenix Suns - Loss
New Jersey Nets @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Phoenix Suns @ Portland Trailblazers - Win
Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns - Win

11-3 as well.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

11-3 here


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> For beginners, that's alot of points.
> 
> It's mostly just for fun.


Yeah, you're right, but can you tell me how do donate anyway? I keep trying the donate funcition but it says "unknown" command or something...

Anyway here's my take.

*Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers - Win
*Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns - Loss
*Utah Jazz @ Phoenix Suns - Win
*Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Clippers - Loss
*Phoenix Suns @ San Antonio Spurs - Win
*Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns - Win
*Philadelphia 76ers @ Phoenix Suns - Win
*Phoenix Suns @ Utah Jazz - Win
Phoenix Suns @ Golden State Warriors - Win
New Orleans Hornets @ Phoenix Suns - Win
New Jersey Nets @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Phoenix Suns @ Portland Trailblazers - Win
Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns - Win


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Yeah, you're right, but can you tell me how do donate anyway? I keep trying the donate funcition but it says "unknown" command or something...
> 
> Anyway here's my take.
> 
> ...


lol :raised_ey

Also, I think you can have an admin make the donation. I haven't try yet.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

9-5

I just see them having some rough spots since they're still getting accustomed to Amare being back, and there's the fact that there'll be some nights when Amare's knee may flare up a lil bit.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

14-0

I'm such a homer, but I really love this team.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

12-2... not a bad start gotta say... youve got to be happy with that.. only gonna get better


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers - Win
Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Utah Jazz @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Clippers - Win
Phoenix Suns @ San Antonio Spurs - Win
Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Philadelphia 76ers @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Phoenix Suns @ Utah Jazz - Win
Phoenix Suns @ Golden State Warriors - Win
New Orleans Hornets @ Phoenix Suns - Win
New Jersey Nets @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Phoenix Suns @ Portland Trailblazers - Win
Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns - Win 

They run the table and go 14-0


----------



## AZBBALLPLAYA (Jun 27, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> 9-5
> 
> I just see them having some rough spots since they're still getting accustomed to Amare being back, and there's the fact that there'll be some nights when Amare's knee may flare up a lil bit.


im going to argee with this. amare coming back, and the fact we had a slow start last season leads me to belive the will have a slow start. but once december rolls around... its on :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

without amare, they could easily go 11-2 though.. that's how good they are. if they are having trouble with amare adjusting, they'll do it slowly.. so i don't think it will affect them too much. plus now they have kurt back again.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Get your predictions in! One day left!



Hey Joe/Chris, could you sticky this for the month? It'll be 
easier to find.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

they're gonna go 11-3


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm gonna say 12-2...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pretty sure you have to pick which teams they lose to and win, or that is just easy to pick a record


Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers - Win
Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Utah Jazz @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Clippers - Loss
Phoenix Suns @ San Antonio Spurs - Win
Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns - Loss
Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Philadelphia 76ers @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Phoenix Suns @ Utah Jazz - Win
Phoenix Suns @ Golden State Warriors - Loss
New Orleans Hornets @ Phoenix Suns - Win
New Jersey Nets @ Phoenix Suns - Win
Phoenix Suns @ Portland Trailblazers - Win
Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns - Win 

11-3


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Pretty sure you have to pick which teams they lose to and win, or that is just easy to pick a record
> 
> 
> Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers - Win
> ...


It doesn't matter to me. 

But giving the teams could give you the tie breaker.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Only one person (that I saw) is still left in this. Meir has 5 losses, which is where we're at now


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Only one person (that I saw) is still left in this. Meir has 5 losses, which is where we're at now



Ha, I was going to do the same thing. Maybe the Suns go on
a 8 game win streak. Then Meir will win.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol... (starts praying for 8 game win streak)

I think another person quoted what I said and agreed with it on page 1... So I think there may be one more person left.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Guess everybody lost, haha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Guess everybody lost, haha.




Yeah, I guess you guys can unsticky this........=(


----------

